# New album: A Dark Future



## Python Blue (Dec 27, 2014)

A new album is now out. I've been going through a lot of stresses this year, and this was the result. Here is a video on YouTube.

[video=youtube;CYYdZfHkH18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYYdZfHkH18[/video]

If anyone likes what they hear, it can be bought here.

https://future80s.bandcamp.com/album/a-dark-future


----------

